# What kind of World do we live in?



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

you tell me...

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/eticket/story?page=wilsonhigh


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm speechless. That is just terrible. Hazing happens, but to take it to the extent that those kids took it us just ridiculous. The worst part is that even if the ones that did it get found guilty it isn't going to reverse the emotional effects it had on the 2 kids. They will be screwed up for the rest of their lifes.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Well you could make a joke about wawa, but I won't and just say that is fucked up.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Sick bastards. This is a case where you wish "small town justice" would come into play and those pricks would have to endure the same treatment. That will stay with those kids forever.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

I used to play varsity Soccer when I was in highschool, and there was this guy who used to always slap everyone in the nuts.... Large groups of testosterone driven guys in highschool is usually never a good thing.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I just read that entire thing. I think the most outrageous thing is when someone at the meeting says "Maybe the reporters need 30 mins at the back of the bus." Obviously this town has retarded people that keep these kind of traditions going and support this kind of crap.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, kids are such losers these days.


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Wow, kids are so f***ing gay these days.


fixed.

Wow.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

> "That hurt so bad. I don't ever want to be gay."


I'm sorry I know this is a terrible story and all that, but did anyone else lol?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I didn't laugh and quite honestly I couldn't finish reading this article. As a former high school coach shit like this makes me sick to my soul. I absolutely simply cannot even begin to understand why this happens- mild hazing/razzing of younger players is one thing but this type of sick prison shit is beyond my comprehension. It truly baffles me that kids do things like this.​


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

One of the perpatrators was 18 was he not? Thats not a kid.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

That's true- I sometimes say "kid' when I should say young man.​


----------

